# The pill, IBS and depression



## 23091 (May 19, 2005)

I have been diagnosed with IBS-C for three years. About 6 months ago I went on the pill to be able to predict exactly when my period would be and to have the option to skip it when the IBS was really bad. The added benefit was the contraceptive side of the pill. After about 4 months on it I felt so depressed and miserable. I know this is a side effect and I have become fed up with taking so many drugs (for my IBS) so decided after 6 months to go off the pill and hopefully I would start to feel better in myself. I am feeling a lot more positive with things and it helps me with coping with the IBS. Now my bf is concerend re increased chances of pregnancy. What am I supposed to do? Be happy but risk the chance of becoming pregnant or be miserable? I know there are other alteratives of contraceptives but I don't want to be experimenting anymore and want to give my body a break of artificial chemicals. I appreciate anyone's thoughts on this


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

I say that if you've found a way to make yourself feel better, you should hold on to it as long as you can. Besides, if you're feeling real miserable, you're not going to want to have sex anyway, right? Good luck.


----------



## 23091 (May 19, 2005)

I never thought of it that way and you are quite correct in saying that but sometimes guys get so hung up in themselves and worrying about implications of 'mistakes' then thinking about how the other person feels







. Not saying all guys are like this and my fella is most understanding but still holds these concerns and I worry about that (which doesn't help the IBS either)


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome jking


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi jking. It's ok to ask your boyfriend to take responsibility for birth control as well. Your doc may be able to offer suggestions without using meds. It might be worth while to ask.


----------



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi jking. I've been on the pill for 10+ years and this week have decided to come off it after much deliberation. I have to admit, as a married woman I have found the pill very convenient and easy to use (loved it even before I was married when my hubby was my boyfriend).However, like you, my GI problems have made me re-think this. I was diagnosed with UC in Sept. 05. I have been seeing a nutritionist, who recommended I use a different method of birth control, as she said the pill hormones could be causing inflammatory problems for me. It made sense, so I am using other forms of birth control and stopping the pill.There are many methods of birth control to consider, so I would see your doctor and discuss what may be best for you. Many are not systemic. However, you would have to decide what's appropriate for you & your partner. I'm using the sponge and/or condoms for now.Another one I am considering is the IUD. However, the IUD has to be implanted in the doctor's office, and if I want to get pregnant, then I have to go in and have it removed. I am talking with my husband about getting pregnant later this year perhaps.That's why I am sticking to over the counter barriers/spermicide that are easily reversable for now.But perhaps I would do the IUD later on. Condoms are kind of a bummer, but they work well and are easy (and an STD barrier). The sponge is pretty good, too, and you might try it if you two are monogamous. My husband says he can feel the sponge a little, though...but it seems more "natural" than condoms. You could also get fitted for a diaphragm. Good luck and hope you feel better!


----------



## 23091 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Happycamper. Thanks for that. I have been off the pill for about 3 weeks now and already feel much happier in myself, and at the moment that is the most important thing to me even if the love making has to stop he he he







Thanks for the suggestions of the other birth control methods which I was aware of but have never wanted to try and unfortunately they still don't come without side effects. I think my body has been through a lot with different meds I take for IBS and experimenting with what works that it's time I let my body have a break and thankfully by bf understands that. Goodness, having IBS is hard enough but I think it makes it harder when you are a women


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

When i was on the pill (more than 20 yrs ago) i had to come off them, one made me put on tonnes of weight, i changed to another one which made me a jeckyl and hyde character.. it wasnt for me at all.


----------

